# Salt Fork Monday-Anybody going?



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Wave and I are gonna hit SF for eyes Monday, see if we can get into some... if you're out, we'll be around the dam area or cabin bay!! Does anybody have any hot colors or depths, tips or areas for a Christmas present? Hope all have a safe and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Wave and I are gonna hit SF for eyes Monday, see if we can get into some... if you're out, we'll be around the dam area or cabin bay!! Does anybody have any hot colors or depths, tips or areas for a Christmas present? Hope all have a safe and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


yes we welcome gifts in the form of tips/colors etc. havent been able to dial in yet but i think we are getting close to finding a pattern that works. we shall see! if your out we will be in my 12' green alum.v w camo motor, red F250

also Jeff AKA I_WALL_I will likely be sporting his santa hat...AGAIN LOL!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well guys i dont fish there but if i were i wouild use suspending jerk all day black/silver and blue/silver and clown and let it sit they should drill it pretty hard,good luck markfish


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

leaving now


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Good Luck Kid!!! Let me know how you do. I had to work today and wasnt able to get out of it. Will be off the next 3 days tho. 90% chance of rain tomorrow. Looks like I will be getting my butt wet. AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

we got i saugeye mid day and alot of crappie white bass and a channel cat, great day to be out! sounds like fatkid and crew had a good morning bite, but we didnt get there till 9ish. nice chattin' with you guys, hope to get back in a few days and catch the early bite!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got enough for a meal, had a good time as always! This time of year we should BE DRILLIN', but if we can boat year round, that's good too. Water 42 degrees.. A vex is a wonderful thing, nice to see the crappie attack on it!! (like practicing ice fishing) got the eye on red/gold vibee in 31' of water..I'll be out next weekend!!! Fatkid, nice meeting you all, hope your' "bass friends" liked it! By the way, who won? :B


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Me and my brother were out yesterday from 12-5:15. No eyes for us. We got 3 nice size crappie, 4 white bass, and a channel cat.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Marshall! We left right before you. Were you in that pack of boats around the bend from the ramp at 4:30 ish? Saw 5-6 boats close together, figured they must be on 'em..


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah I was in that pack in the white spectrum.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well we ended up with 7 keeper eyes 11 total for the day we also had 4 keeper crappie . guy in the middle won lol. he worked me what can i say they stuck me in the back of the boat. morning bite was the best and vibes worked the best . i got my 2 keepers on a jigging spoon . I feel that either u are on them or not down there. last week you found huge pods of fish and the fishing was great . this week bait is scattered and fishing was tuff.hope to get out next mon . but not sure . lets keep this forum going anyone that fishes salt fork leave your report here. wall and warrier keep us posted on that ice if we get it.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Hope to be there Thursday, not sure if I'll have company or not yet but am planning on going.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

hey guys how far do they have the water down? have you been putting in at morning glory? thanks


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mushroomman said:


> Hope to be there Thursday, not sure if I'll have company or not yet but am planning on going.


let me know and i may join ya, boat is ready,as alwats!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mushroomman said:


> Hope to be there Thursday, not sure if I'll have company or not yet but am planning on going.





Flipp said:


> hey guys how far do they have the water down? have you been putting in at morning glory? thanks


water is only down a foot or less due to all the recent rain, and yes been launching at morning glory


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> let me know and i may join ya, boat is ready,as alwats!


I am going for sure now as I have seen the weather.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mushroomman said:


> I am going for sure now as I have seen the weather.


what did you see? i just checked...28* and breezy at 7 am, but i can take that for 3-4 hrs!:B


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

your in box is full, sent ya 2 pms!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Wish I could get off work!! I'd be down there in a heartbeat!! I WILL be down there this weekend!!! Hope you all get a limit!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> your in box is full, sent ya 2 pms!!!


Of course that's a good 1 hr west of Salt Fork, I didn't check the 7 AM forecast, I only worry about the high and figure to dress for the low. I cleaned out my PM box and just sent you one.
Thanks


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I Wall I, 
I will be happy to catch a fish tomorrow, a limit would be a bonus but I'd be happy with whatever, just to be fishing is good, the catching is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mushroomman said:


> I Wall I,
> I will be happy to catch a fish tomorrow, a limit would be a bonus but I'd be happy with whatever, just to be fishing is good, the catching is just the icing on the cake.


we WILL catch fish!!! they are on right now best i can tell a LIMIT would be a bonus!!!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

guys be there early and start shallow u guys have a great starting point


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

reeldirty 1 and I launched at daybreak, got my first eye on 3rd cast!!! anded up with 4 nice keepers, a short one and missed 5-6 good hits!!! baitfish are still thick and the eyes and crappie/white bass are right with them!! left at 11ish, eyes shut down around 9:30 so we called it a day...will be back fri/sat am to work on a LIMIT!!!:B


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Good job! Much as I want to ice fish, it's nice to be boating this time of year! Looking to go Sat. morning, looks like at least 3 others from OGF are gonna "take some eyes boating" on New Years Eve! Hope to see you on the water!!:B


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Might be headn down in the very early mornin..checked the ramp today after work to see if it were icey and what not.. since i work in new philadelphia now figured heck wasnt too much more of a drive. Ill be in a lil alum boat red 150 ogf stickers anyout out give me a shout.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

freakofnature13 said:


> Might be headn down in the very early mornin..checked the ramp today after work to see if it were icey and what not.. since i work in new philadelphia now figured heck wasnt too much more of a drive. Ill be in a lil alum boat red 150 ogf stickers anyout out give me a shout.


feel free to join us sat morning(or anytime)! will be in green 12' V, red F250 4 door ogf stickers on both... ramps should be fine. lake is only down a foot and its not a steep ramp-also docks are still in...


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I may be heading down Saturday morning to try to stone house area.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Brian!! Are you going for eye or crappie? I love that area... I'll be down by the dam looking for eyes, looks like there will be several OGF'er out! Hope to see everyone catching some!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, my fishing partner is being a wuss and says he doesn't want to drive all the way to SF. So, I guess we are heading to some more local spillways


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I wall keep us posted on the river never fished any spillways but read allot of good thing about them. i ws told jerk baits work great? good luck. we will be there sun maybe and mon if we dont freeze to death high of 29 with 20 mph winds not sure on that 1


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Open seat for the Fork early sat- not a fancy boat, but it floats!! WAVE, REX,REEL, no laughing!!! PM if interested!!! See ya on the water!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW what a difference a couple days makes!! hit the water at 6 am, fished till 10:30...not a single eye caught and there were around 7 boats! lost a good fish and got a few short crappie and a cat...still lots off bait, just werent hitting!!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Didnt end up going woke up at 330 to wait for 2 hrs and try callin my buddy.. never called or showed so i went to the ohio river instead it sucked! trash fish and white bass blaa!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got over there at 5:30 and pitched a jerk bait for 1/2 hr around the rocks coming into Morning Glory- no takers.. pretty good breeze that early!! Launched the boat when the others got there, never had a hit on any blades/raps, saw lots of bait and marks on the bottom, couldn't even get a reaction strike. Wind made it tough, had to stay on the trolling motor. Went to switch batteries, my back up had no charge. 2 small crappie on minnows.. don't know why the bite was so poor, lot of boats out not catching. Hope to get over next week!!!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

how much do you guys think this large cold front shut them down. my P didnt go today but hitting it in the am to freeze are baggets off lol.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fatkid said:


> how much do you guys think this large cold front shut them down. my P didnt go today but hitting it in the am to freeze are baggets off lol.


good luck!!! weather will be BRUTAL! but fish should be active...


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

man I wish i could report anything but some cold fingers . we fished from 6 am till noon nothing at all but 1 white bass and maybe a pig of a eye that got off . marked great bait in our areas. the only other boat there rolled in at 9 we talked to them at 12 when we left they said they had nothing. I was just glad we wernt the only crazy ass holes out there. It wasnt all a lost we did set our personal best today for being on the water . this is the latest by far that we have been on open water. water seemed dirty and had dropped to 38 . keep us posted boys hope to get back out 1 more time


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

so you guys accually went...awesome!! haha i knew fingers would be an issue today! that area wont ice over anytime soon so im planning atleast 1 more trip...they have to turn on sometime!!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

oh ya we went for sure good times we laughed our acces off today . at 1 point there were like 2 fters out there. jon was jigging at 1 point with like 3 pair of gloves on and snagged a log on a vibe . he set the hook so hard that the rod came flying out of his hands . i didnt see it cause all the hats/hoods i had on but i heard the rod tip fall in the water . we had a ball but man 1 thing bad about bass guys they like to go fast . at 53 mph those little snow flakes from the cabin area to the ramp just about beat me to death . glad it was a short ride cause i wont lie i couldnt breath lol!!!. well hope to get out 1 more time also but i see it that we have been pretty lucky for what we got in so far mid march to jan 2 isnt to bad


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

:BAnybody interested in going this Sat AM?? Weather looks decent, or is everyone hunting? Like to get another batch before I focus on the rivers... If interested, post here or PM!!:B


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

You guys are true diehards and are to be commended for being so crazy to go out under such harsh conditions. My hat ( I mean ski mask ) is off to you !


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> :BAnybody interested in going this Sat AM?? Weather looks decent, or is everyone hunting? Like to get another batch before I focus on the rivers... If interested, post here or PM!!:B


Was nice to meet you Jeff,thanks for the swim bait also. Deer hunting for me this weekend then it's all fishing after that. Looks like maybe towards the end of the month we may get the cold blast we need to make ice. Hope to hit some open water soon,maybe have to follow you to the river.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ZEBRACON1 said:


> You guys are true diehards and are to be commended for being so crazy to go out under such harsh conditions. My hat ( I mean ski mask ) is off to you !


its not bad really ,ya just gotta dress for it...i see your from dover, get your warm clothes out and join us!!! ice will be here soon and we always have room for another!!!(heated shanties of course!)

I_WALL_I
IF im not drillin' holes at the club wed we can hit the fork!!! realdirty1,rattletraprex, and I have a date with bambi and family sat-tue so the weekend is [email protected]:!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

:BREX- good meeting you too! Going sat morn, think I got another diehard to go! Hope you guys shoot a bunch of [email protected][email protected] WAVE, good to go next weds! The small water stayed iced over today but SF main lake is gonna be fishable for a while.. last year there was a good 10-12" in the bay by the old covered bridge(the shady side), I'll get a water temp sat morn. hope to have a GOOD report!:B


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd love to but unfortunately I need new batteries for my rig. Last time out I almost didn't make it back to the ramp.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

jon is down there now guys fri that is if he gets into them i will report . we are going to try and go mon.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Fatkid! Did they hit any? Going in AM, open seat if anybodys interested!! Always a good time!! Weather will be nice!! Cell- 330-795-0384


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

they got 2 he said he couldnt get them to bite . he said fishing was slow all the way around 4 cats 2 eyes 3 crappie


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I Wall I and myself got together yesterday for an afternoon of fishing at the lake. Despite the awesome day and great company the fish would not cooperate at all. We marked tons of baitfish with larger fish in the mix but no takers. We met another OGF'er on the way out that had some very nice saugeyes he had gotten earlier. From the other fishermen we talked to it sounded as if we got started a few hours late as everything that was caught came early in the AM. Always good to fish with a fellow OGF member, thanks for the company I Wall I, look forward to getting together on the ice, if we get any this year, if not those rivers are enticing.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Good fishing with you, Mushroomman! Learned a few tips and had a good day!! We found fish, tried every color vibe we had, also drug minnows around, i tried jigging raps, spoons w/ minnows, literally hitting them in the head w/ bait, nada... You got me convinced to head west to Buckeye one of these times!! The rivers over here are looking good!! We'll get em next time!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Good fishing with you, Mushroomman! Learned a few tips and had a good day!! We found fish, tried every color vibe we had, also drug minnows around, i tried jigging raps, spoons w/ minnows, literally hitting them in the head w/ bait, nada... You got me convinced to head west to Buckeye one of these times!! The rivers over here are looking good!! We'll get em next time!!


hope wednesday is the day:B we will need to get an early start for sure!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I_WALL_I said:


> Good fishing with you, Mushroomman! Learned a few tips and had a good day!! We found fish, tried every color vibe we had, also drug minnows around, i tried jigging raps, spoons w/ minnows, literally hitting them in the head w/ bait, nada... You got me convinced to head west to Buckeye one of these times!! The rivers over here are looking good!! We'll get em next time!!


I would like to fish those rivers, the Tusc, Woldhonding and Muskingum all have some great areas for just about every species from Pike to Bass to Saugeye and of course the Flatheads. 

Those Kayak'ers yesterday at Salt Fork sure moved fast, they covered more water than I think the Bass Boat guys did.

Thanks again, had a great time!!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

heading out in the am for a all dayer. anyone have any tips on the sunset bite . it seems like we fish all day with only a few in the am .


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

3 eyes 1 white bass and 4 crappie . nothing to bring home . 2 of the eyes came at high noon other before dark. all on vibe


----------

